# Ear Infections



## Mario (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Everyone, we have a 5 1/2 year old male named Bandit. Absolutely adorable. For the past 3 ears he has had reoccurring ear infections. We have been using SUROLAN for the past 2 1/2 with much success. However, we have tried many other natural products such as coconut oil, apple cider vinegar and for the past year we have been flushing his ears (ever 2 weeks) with TRIZEDTA Aqueous Flush. Having tried all of these methods Bandit still has ear issues that pop up every 3 months or so.
We were told by our insurance company that cockapoos are susceptible to ear infections.

we have 2 other cockapoos in our neighbourhood and we had an opportunity to speak with them over the past 2 weeks, both have the same issue. On owner informed us that the vet prescribed a solution to flush , followed by a powder to absorb any moisture; did not get the name of either product.

the 2nd. family had not only ear infection but their dog was biting/licking between the toes. There vet had them change food and the biting/liking all but disappeared, and the ear infections are fewer in number.

our vet suggested going with Fromms salmon , get rid the any food that had chicken protein.

so for the long text; any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you
Mario and Bandit


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gosh what a surprise another post driving folk to your website


----------

